# What fish is this? #2



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caught in Utah:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure only PBH is allowed to answer. And none of us are qualified to guess without first asking which drainage it came from. 

Looks like a Brookie to me. But the coloring is a little washed out on it. It could be a splake.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Dodger said:


> I'm pretty sure only PBH is allowed to answer. And none of us are qualified to guess without first asking which drainage it came from.
> 
> Looks like a Brookie to me. But the coloring is a little washed out on it. It could be a splake.


I considered splake as well, but with the squared tail, I keep coming back to brookie. The coloration is a little weird though. I thought briefly about a brookie/bull cross, but I've never heard of such a thing in Utah. It's gotta be a washed out brookie.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice flyrod!

I'll go brookie. Mainly the Square tail screams brookie, but round spots, halos (I know, not 100%) also support brookie as well. Tail not forked enough for splake or laker. No other real possibilities. 


Do we need to guess the drainage too? How about X-57 in the Bear river drainage?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like one of them there laker splaker brownamabrookie hybrid grayling jigamathingers......I could be wrong though....:-?

This one is kind of tough. It looks more like a splake, but as mentioned above the coloration is really throwing me off too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It came from the Hayden Fork of the Bear River, milepost 40 on the Mirror Lake Highway. - fall spawning season 2008


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Brookie. The females get really purple sometimes.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Arctic char..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a dead fish to me


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

trout


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Dinner?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lunch or even breakfast.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a Brookie.

If you look close you can see the blue halos around the spots.

Here's a picture of it's spawning mate. This male is equally as drab as the female:


.


----------

